# Bike von Sebastian Vettel



## mikekc22 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hier wird das Bike von Vettel versteigert...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bulls-Carbon...der&hash=item51a552ff4a&_uhb=1#ht_5018wt_1139

Bin mal gespannt wie hoch das geht


----------



## saturno (20. Dezember 2012)

bekloppt steht schon über 9000 tacken........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (20. Dezember 2012)

Wird doch eh gespendet, ist doch gut wenn es Leute gibt, die das unterstützen


----------



## Tortek82 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja und vorallem zahlt noch fette 45 Euro für den Versand....
Na hallo....über 9400 Euro und man zahlt noch Versand? ​


----------



## mr.ltz (23. Dezember 2012)

Ufff 12250â¬ 23.12.12 17:52 ....Wahnsinn mal sehen ob am Ende auch gezahlt wurde ;o)

Micha


----------



## gobo (23. Dezember 2012)

sorry auch wenns gespendet wird aber wie bescheuert muß man sein für das ding über 10.000 schleifen hinzulegen???
hahahahaha wahnsinn was es für spinner gibt!!


----------



## Switch-Rider (28. Dezember 2012)

sowas kaufen meistens firmen und keine normalen leute


----------

